# Goodbye my sweet little girl!



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

my sweet little Daisy may passed away this morning in my hands, i went into my room and seen her lying there and took her out and just about an hour later she took her last nap, im not sure of the cause but she wasint walking right and was very tired, and also from a petshop so who knows where she came from or her backround, but she is with all the other hedgie at the rainbow bridge now where i hope she has made lots of friends and has lots of mealies, i will miss her so much and will never forget her, she was my best friend and i will always love her,
and i haveint stop crying since, she was my first any only hedgehog, hopefuly some time in the futuer i will get another,

R.I.P my sweet baby girl, you will always be in our hearts!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful little girl. 

Hugs


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry about your loss, at least you got to spend the last minutes with her.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Daisy! She passed knowing she was loved.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh Anna im SO sorry.
I know exacly what you are feeling. I hope her and razzle are getting along at the bridge and maybe even creating healthy babies =]

She was a beautiful girl and she was loved very much.

You are in my thoughts. Its gonna be alright girly I know its hard but just think that she is happy and no matter what,

She will _never_ forget you.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i miss her so much its hard to believe she is gone,  
but i am very thankful i got to be with her, she was such a sweetie,
its hard to look over at her empty cage knowing she isint coming back.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Aww Anna I know that feeling!

But just think how she enjoyed _that_ cage and that she enjoyed _being_ with you..

You gave her a amazing life!

And she always loved you.

(Even when you did humiliate her by dressing her up as a bat!)

:lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks numo, iv really been trying to focus on the good times i had with her, and how lucky i am to have goten to spend 2 wonderful years with her,
and hopefully in time i will get another wonderful quilled baby to love and spoil,


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Daisy was a gorgeous little girl, and you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah you guys had lots of good times!

I think thats great that you are planning on getting another hedgie one day. Your such a good owner it would be a shame for you to stop taking interest in hedgehogs.

Are you planning on getting from another petstore?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

definitly not from a petstore, when i got daisy i didint really know the pros and cons of petstore .vs. breeder, i just fell in love and that store was closeing anyways so i knew they would not be geting another one to replace her,
i will Probably look into geting one from a breeder in a few months, after the new year and all that,


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I hope you stay with us!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i deffinitly will! you guys rock!  
this site has tought me so much its crazy!!
and i love here about everyones little babys, :mrgreen:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha I hear you HHC is great and everyone here is so supportive!


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss....it's difficult to lose a pet and member of the family i think everyone has been there at some point.I still get that tightening of the chest and hold my breath without realising sometimes when i think of the sad loss of a pet.
Still i draw comfort from the fact that i took good care of them and hope to meet up again at rainbow bridge.
An extrodinary thing happened to me when i lost my cat a few years back and i saw him after he died,i am grateful for that expirience because it made me realise he's not gone he's simply slipped into the next room so to speak...
r.i.p prickly angel.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh i am SO sorry  You know, after reading all of yours and others posts and talking to everyone and all the pics i feel like i got to know a lot of on line friends and all of your hedgehogs. When one passes away it is a shock and it is sad for all of us. You gave daisy a great life (and a beautiful name ) and when i read that she passed, it was just a complete shock. I guess what i am trying to say is ... as long as you are on this site, sharing our days and our pictures and letting everyone else fall in love with our hedgies just as much as we have, then you wont ever have to deal with a loss alone. 
I hope you do get another hedgehog soon and let us get to know her as much as we got to know and love daisy. She will be in my thoughts all day.


----------

